# Cute bun pics



## Ivythelionhead (Jul 18, 2014)

Post a really cute pic of ure bunny.
Here's my Ivy


----------



## BunnySilver (Jul 19, 2014)

Hmmm I have too many! Here's Silv. He was young in this picture.


----------



## Ivythelionhead (Jul 19, 2014)

Bunny Silver hes so cute, hes a dwarf right???


----------



## Ivythelionhead (Jul 19, 2014)

BunnySilver said:


> Hmmm I have too many! Here's Silv. He was young in this picture.


----------



## BunnySilver (Jul 19, 2014)

Yeah. Netherland Dwarf. I don't think that he's purebred, but I love him just the same!


----------



## surf_storm (Jul 19, 2014)

this is Shida she is a pure bred Netherlands Dwarf, not sure what her colour would be classified as cause she has a white tummy and a bit of red/brown behind her ears and white around her neck. But I love her all the same!


----------



## Channahs (Jul 19, 2014)

This is Bun Jovi having her purple noms, and Blue Barry chilling like BunVillian on hims box in hims room.


----------



## koiyu (Jul 19, 2014)

Channahs said:


> This is Bun Jovi having her purple noms, and Blue Barry chilling like BunVillian on hims box in hims room.



What kind of rabbit is blue barry? I love him!


----------



## NatalieHinds (Jul 20, 2014)

Here's my 1 month old New Zealand doe, Ash. She's so sweet!


----------



## Ivythelionhead (Jul 20, 2014)

All very adorable buns, I love how each rabbit is different even if they are they same breed, there are not two that are the same.:woohoo


----------



## Azerane (Jul 20, 2014)

surf_storm said:


> this is Shida she is a pure bred Netherlands Dwarf, not sure what her colour would be classified as cause she has a white tummy and a bit of red/brown behind her ears and white around her neck. But I love her all the same!



I'm fairly certain she's a black otter, and such a cute one at that 

Love seeing everbunn.


----------



## LiveLaughLop (Jul 20, 2014)

Awwwww!!! I love the buns!! Our guy is still nameless as he is a gift for my 5 year olds birthday (read: At 30 years old I bought myself a bunny and I'm sharing him with my 5 year old). She is on summer vacation with my other girls, staying with family in Miami. He is a purebred broken back Holland Lop with orange feet from the rusty cage the breeder had him in. Can't wait til they whiten up!


----------



## Channahs (Jul 20, 2014)

koiyu said:


> What kind of rabbit is blue barry? I love him!



Barry is an English Lop. He'll be 3 months old in August. He fancy's himself a dog he does.


----------



## Channahs (Jul 20, 2014)

Ivythelionhead said:


> All very adorable buns, I love how each rabbit is different even if they are they same breed, there are not two that are the same.:woohoo



Me too! When I see other Holland Lops like Jovi, I recognize the shape of them, but they all look so different to me! I was fortunate to have my hubs agree to let me have one house rabbit. LOL I would have 5 or 6 if it were up to me! Although...I do plan to rescue Barry a mate at some point in the near future.


----------



## delsywithabunnycx (Jul 20, 2014)




----------



## Neena (Aug 17, 2014)

Ser Bouncealot, helping me sew (pardon my feet)


----------



## Lexi01 (Aug 17, 2014)

The first two are of Billy my 3 month old Lionhead/Rex mix Japanese harlequin (she is not housed in that box showed in the picture don't worry it was just for transport ). The second two are of Gizmo my 9 month old unknown grey bun


----------



## Kati's Holland Lops (Aug 25, 2014)

His name is CJ, because his fathers name is Cosmo and he looks like his father so he's Cosmo Jr


----------



## pani (Aug 25, 2014)

AAAHHHH! His little half-lop ears are the cutest things I've ever seen!! :inlove:


----------

